# Magnum Research Desert Eagle 357/44Mag.



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am intrigued by these rascals. I find a 357 or 44 mag very interesting in semi-auto, and probably fun to shoot. Now the Coonan is out there but is way out of my price range. Has anyone had any experiance with or own any of these?


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a .357 MK XIX Desert Eagle.

Great fun gun for the range. It has a pretty decent SA trigger and is quite accurate.
Mines very reliable with my reloads and also with any factory ammo 158gn and higher.


----------

